# Smilla or James wellbeloved?



## Guest (Feb 5, 2011)

Thinking about changing my cats food. They were on whiska's until September when we changed it to burgess however 1 cats ended up overweight and 1 cats ended up losing weight I want to try a different food before putting them back on a food that I dont think is that good. (Whiska's).

I have 3 cats (adults) and want a food that is good for the price. 

I am considering Smilla or James wellbeloved dry food.

Or if anyone else can suggest another? 

Also w hat's zooplus like to order cat food from?

Thanks.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> Thinking about changing my cats food. They were on whiska's until September when we changed it to burgess however 1 cats ended up overweight and 1 cats ended up losing weight I want to try a different food before putting them back on a food that I dont think is that good. (Whiska's).
> 
> I have 3 cats (adults) and want a food that is good for the price.
> 
> ...


You are considering Smilla wet food or dry food?

I have been ordering from zooplus for years now without any problem, not even the proverbial packaging issue that some people are complaining about, so they get the thumbs up from me. Particularly since they have the greatest range of different foods...


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2011)

Both wet and dry....
They are on dry at the moment but would consider a mix. 

Anything you can suggest really...:thumbup:


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Gosh, how long do you have  I could talk to you all night about food ....

Do your cats eat pate food? If not, then Smilla wet ain't a good thing. Neither are my fav Grau or Animonda Carny, Bozita pate tetrapaks or tins. If they do, then have a look at those (the A-Z on top of this section will give you an idea about feeding cost as well as ingredients etc etc)

There is also a new outfit trying to get into the UK market called Pet-Fit. They will send you free samples of their food. Again, this is pate though...

If they eat chunks in jelly/gravy, then have a look at Bozita tetrapaks in jelly/gravy or if you have an ASDA have a look at Toplife.


Re the dry, well both of the ones that you have chosen contain a heck of a lot of grains (again, check out the a-z for more info). For just a tiny bit more money you could feed grainless dry food, such as Fish4Cats, Porta 21 Sensitive or the likes of acana, orijen or applaws (for a little more).

I personally would feed more wet than dry food, largely because cats aren't natural drinkers and even if they drink more because they don't get the moisture they need from a dry diet, they don't drink enough to make up for it. So, their urine becomes more concentrated, leading to more change of UTIs etc etc....

Also, wet food tends to be less full of fillers (particularly if they eat pate food, otherwise you have to contend with the mountain of jelly/gravy that doubles up as the filler)

Does that help?


----------



## toria (Aug 9, 2010)

Bullet eats james wellbeloved,his skin problems have all but dissapeared,however it could be that bullet has a seasonal thing so belloved cant take all the credit just yet,however his fur is very shiny & his eyes nice & bright since i started him on it...A plus side 2 sice feeding him belloved his poo dosent stink anywhere near as bad as when he was just on the whiskas.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2011)

Would a mix of Porta 21 Feline Finest Sensible and Smilla wet go? They eat all wet foods tbh they are piggies. :lol:


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> Would a mix of Porta 21 Feline Finest Sensible and Smilla wet go? They eat all wet foods tbh they are piggies. :lol:


Oh yes!


----------



## catzz (Apr 8, 2010)

Zooplus are great for the range of food they offer. Their packaging can be a bit... um... odd. eg 40 pouches of schmusy loose in a MASSIVE box with a tray of Smilla tins (anyone want the remainig 5 tins? mine wont even sniff it ) put on top. That ended up with 3 or 4 burst pouches which wasn't pleasant. However the free delivery, range of stuff etc means I'm still ordering from them especially as my little madams now love Schmusy and I can't find it anywhere else.

By the way Hobbs - the Orijen has gone down well. They still wont eat it on its own but mixed about 65/35 with RC its fine. Got them some of the fish flavour and waiting for the small bags of chicken to come back in stock


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2011)

hobbs2004 said:


> Oh yes!


Is burns any good?:confused1:
I know people think highly of their dog food.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> Is burns any good?:confused1:
> I know people think highly of their dog food.


Honest answer? No.

Here is why: A cheap food that contains almost 50% rice as its first ingredient. Overall, it contains an undeclared amount of corn but grains are definitely the main ingredients in this dry food. IMO you are better off spending a little more money and feed your cat with something better declared with fewer or no grains.

If you look at the A-Z then you will see that it will cost you the same amount of money to feed the grainless Porta 21 sensitive as it will cost you to feed this sad muesli of a cat food!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank you so much for the advise.
Talked with the OH and we have decided to start the dry food first porta 21 Feline Finest Sensible then get Smilla wet once they have adjusted to their new dry food.

Do you think food can change their behaviour?


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> Thank you so much for the advise.
> Talked with the OH and we have decided to start the dry food first porta 21 Feline Finest Sensible then get Smilla wet once they have adjusted to their new dry food.
> 
> Do you think food can change their behaviour?


Yes, best do it in stages!

Yes! And perhaps a good one to talk with about that is our own Slayer - Buffie!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2011)

hobbs2004 said:


> Yes, best do it in stages!
> 
> Yes! And perhaps a good one to talk with about that is our own Slayer - Buffie!


Just my lot were fed on whiska's from kittens and they had no problems but since being on burgess my most active cat has completely changed. He is always trying to get to food (dog food, human food, scraps) he even chews through bags to get to food which he never did before.

He has got fat....really fat, heavy and he just doesnt look himself. 
We ran out of burgess the other week so bought in some whiska's and he went back to his old self...I didnt notice to much until I put him back on burgess the other day.

I tried Iam's once and it made all 3 of my cats hyper so I do know it can have that effect but I didnt know it could make them like its made Winter.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

i always buy from zooplus i use: 
sanabelle kitten and poultry / porta 21 sensitve / natures taste of the wild 

find them all really good cats love them mix em all up  cats dont like eating the same stuff everyday, also feed wet, just bought some simla wet actually! seem to like it, just a taste 12pack though lol! 

i also got a free pack of simala kitten the cats loved it 

oh they wont be hyper on the these ones lol!


----------



## mrswoodwoose (Jan 23, 2011)

catzz said:


> Zooplus are great for the range of food they offer. Their packaging can be a bit... um... odd. eg 40 pouches of schmusy loose in a MASSIVE box with a tray of Smilla tins (anyone want the remainig 5 tins?


 Oh I shouldn't comment on their packaging - was going to start a separate thread about this!! Ongoing problems...I call then as soon as I get my items and ask for a refund for anything damaged.

i would like the Smilla for my old diabetic girl if that's still possible? I'll email you off-list as well,many thanks.


----------

